# Which plow to buy for ATV?



## metalmaker02 (Feb 21, 2015)

I am new to the snow business. Have done commercial mowing for last 10 years and have been able to pick up several snow accounts due to that. I have a blade for my truck but and looking at a blade for my 2003 Honda 350 Rancher ES to do walks and areas the truck can't do. I have looked at a 54" Warn Provantage blade with a mid mount, winch, and powered blade angle for about $1100. Have looked at a 60" Eagle blade with a front mount, winch, and manual blade angle for $700 and have looked at a 50" Meyer Path pro with a mid mount, winch, and manual blade angle for $1100. 
The Meyer blade seems to be the best built plus have a local dealer. I like the Warn blade having the power angle but the center mount looks a little light to me. The Eagle blade seems to be built pretty well but am concerned if the front mount is strong enough.
Looking for some insight and advice before I lay down the $$$.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 50inch warn provantage front mount on my 2013 kingquad 750, plows snow very well. I paid 375 for the entire setup


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Due you want power angle from the seat or can you live without it?

Power angle means $$$$

Answer that then can tell you which plow would be better


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I've had an Eagle plow for about 4-5 years now and haven't had any problems with it. Here's a pic of the front mounting plate, it's pretty heavy steel. I was lucky enough to get a free 12 volt actuator and made my own power angle which has worked really well the past 2 years.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I always used Cycle Country and have been happy.


----------

